# John Deere front hitches 2 series tractor



## rmayer (Apr 14, 2018)

What's the difference between the 3 point hitch and the quick hitch on the front of a John Deere 2 series tractor. Will a 54 inch quick hitch snowblower attach to either hitch or only the quick hitch? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The three point hitch is a system similar to that on the back of the tractor, two lower arms and a top link. The quick hitch is the solid frame mount system that the implement straddles and then locks in place. The quick hitch snowblower will not fit the three point.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here's a picture of a quick hitch attached to the front 3-point of a JD series 2 tractor:


----------



## rmayer (Apr 14, 2018)

rmayer said:


> What's the difference between the 3 point hitch and the quick hitch on the front of a John Deere 2 series tractor. Will a 54 inch quick hitch snowblower attach to either hitch or only the quick hitch? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


Thanks. Is there any advantage of one type of hitch over the other?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## rmayer (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks. Is there any advantage of one type of hitch over the other?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

A quick hitch will save a lot of 'wear & tear' on your back. With a manual 3-point lift, you have to wrestle with an implement to get it to line up for attachment.


----------



## rmayer (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

